# شرح مبسط بالصور لمن لا يفهم جهاز الاسنان



## Bioengineer (4 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اقدم لكم اليوم شرح مبسط لمبدأ عمل جهاز الاسنان وتركيبه الداخلي وبغض النظر عن كرسي الاسنان

اعددت هذة الصورة وهي تحتوي الاجزاء الاساسيه لدائرة النيوماتك







نيوماتكpneumatic ماذا تعني هذه الكلمه
اتت هذه الكلمه من الاغريق وكلمه pnema عند الاغريق تعني الهواء
تعريف: هي دراسه الخواص الميكانيكيه للموائع وغالبا الهواء المظغوط
مبدأ عمل جهاز الاسنان هنا هو النيوماتك وما يعني اننا نشغل الهاند بيس بالهواء

اجزاء الدائره:
اولا : الكومبريسور:
وهو ظاغط الهواء الذي يحتوي على الهواء المظغوط وهنا يعتبر هو مصدر الطاقه لنا
لا بد من التحكم بعدة بالهواء المطلوب اي الذي نحتاجه لتغذيه الدائره وهو من 2-3 bar تقريبا
يخرج الهواء المتحكم به ويتجه في المسارات المبينه في الرسم

ثانيا :ساحب اللعاب:
كما ترون في الرسم لابد من تحكم للهواء الداخل بواسطه مفتاح بعدها يتجه الهواء الى الفينتوري
وهو الجزء الذي يعمل خلخله للهواء ويجعل الهواء يمشي باتجاه عكسي ليقوم بعملية الشفط الذي يشفط اللعاب والاوساخ الى التصريف drain 
توجد تقنيات اخرى للشفط وهي تحتاج لشرح اكثر لكن هنا اعتمدت على الشرح المبسط لفهم مبدا العمل فقط


ثالثا : 3-way syringe (لا اعلم معناها بالعربي)عفوا
عمله التالي:
دفع هواء فقط 
دفع ماء فقط
دفع هواء وماءflush
ويتحكم بذلك مفاتيح موجودة على ظهرها
كما ترون في الصورة يدخل لها طرف هواء وطرف اخر للماء

مصدر الماء:
هذا باعتبار انه ليس لدينا حنفيه او مصد للماء فيستخدم هذا المصدر عوضا عنه ومبدا عمله ان الهواء يدخل في الانبوبه المحكمه الغلق جيد فيقوم بدفع الماء من الطرف الاخر

مفتاح القدم foot control
وظيف هذا المفتاح السمح للهواء بالدخول ليذهب الى الهاندبيس ويتحكم به طبيب الاسنان عن طريق القدم

مختاح اختيار low/hi selector
يتيح الاختيار ما بين الهاند بيس السريعه والهاند بيس البطيئه
وكما ترون تحتاج السريعه للتبريد ولا تحتاج البطيئه للتبريد
لتفاصيل اكثر عنهما الرجاء الاطلاع على مواضيع المشرف /شكري

relay valve
هذا المفتاح وظيفته انه لا يتيح للماء ان تمر الى اذا نحن اخترنا الهاند بيس السريعه
ويقوم بفتح مسار الماء فقط اذا اتته اشارة هواء بظغط 2بار تقريبا

وهكذا كما ترون بعد تشغيل الكمبريسور لا يمر الهواء الى الهاند بيس الا بعد فتح مفتاح القدم وبعد ان نكون اخترنا نوع الهاند بيس التي سوف نعمل عليها

وتقبلو تحياتي وسامحوني على التقصير...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أغسطس 2006)

تشكر وماقصرت .

مجهود رائع وعمل متقن لجهاز اسنان بسيط .

عمومأ مبدأ العمل هذا غالبأ ما يصمم في الأجهزة القابلة الحمل Portable .

وجزاك الله خير .

واتطلع منك المزيد والجديد .

البدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أغسطس 2006)

تشكر وماقصرت .

مجهود رائع وعمل متقن لجهاز اسنان بسيط .

عمومأ مبدأ العمل هذا غالبأ ما يصمم في الأجهزة القابلة الحمل Portable .

وجزاك الله خير .

واتطلع منك المزيد والجديد .

البدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (5 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على المرور
بالفعل هذا التصميم لجهاز اسنان متنقل وتعمدت طرحه لانه سهل ويعطي مبادئ
لفهم الاجهزة الثابته..

تحياتي


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (5 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي على جهدك الرائع وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## كباتشينو (7 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخوي على هالموضوع المفيد..... والله يكثر منها....

عندي سؤال يمكن يكون غريب... الحين اللي اخترع هالجهاز طبيب ولا مهندس؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## دعيج (7 أغسطس 2006)

ياسلام عليك.......بارك الله فيك اخوي, وجزاك الف الف خير 

موضوع رائع .....


----------



## Bioengineer (8 أغسطس 2006)

كباتشينو قال:


> مشكور اخوي على هالموضوع المفيد..... والله يكثر منها....
> 
> عندي سؤال يمكن يكون غريب... الحين اللي اخترع هالجهاز طبيب ولا مهندس؟؟؟؟؟؟



الاخ كباتشينو 
سؤال ليس غريب بل بالعكس سؤال مهم
لا أعلم بالظبط بالنسبه لهذا الجهاز ولكن...
عند اختراع اي جهاز طبي لابد من مشاركة المهندس والطبيب بمعنى ان الدكتور دائما يعرض احتياجاته في المجال الطبي وايظا افكاره ويكون دور المهندس هو تنفيذ الفكره في الواقع العملي واختراع الجهاز وبما يتناسب مع متطلبات الطب والذي هو في تطور دائم كما تعلم.

لذا فانا اذكر عندما فكرت في مشروع تخرجي لم اذهب الى مهندسين لكي يعطوني فكره مشروع اعملها بل ذهبت الى عدد من الاطباء وفي تخصصات مختلفه وجلست معهم وفعلا اتوني بافكار جيده هم يحتاجونها وهي ليست موجوده.

وهذه نصيحتي لكل من يرغب في افكار جديده لمشاريع التخرج.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ م.عادل صلاح .

لدي ملاحظات مهمة جدأ حول مشروعك هل التفته اليه المناقشون .

يعمل Turbine على ضغط هواء 2.2 بار . اما Airmotor عمل على ضغط هواء من 2.5 -3.5

بار . والواضح من المخطط انهما يعملان بضغط واحد .

ارجوا توضيح ذلك .


البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (22 أغسطس 2006)

ألاخ م. شكري
عند تنفيذنا لهذا المشروع كان هدفنا هو تشغيل جميع ملحقاته
ويعتبر هذا الجهاز prototype اي انه اول اصدار 
وهو كما تعلم مشروع تخرج قدم للجامعه وبقي لديهم
اي اننا لم نقدمه للاستخدام وفعلا مازالت لديه عيوب كثيره
لذلك فنحن لم نعتني كثيرا بتوزيع الضغوط
وكان اهم شي لدينا ان تدور الهاندبيسات ويشتغل الشفاط وكذلك الsyringe 
ولم نهتم مثلا بمدى تحمل الجهاز وايضا كما تفضلت انت بتوزيع الضغوط
وفعلا اشتغلت جميعها وكان المشروع ناجح(((كمشروع تخرج))) 
ولكنه للامانه يحتاج الكثير ليصلح للعمل بواسطة الدكاتره.

كلامك صحيح مئه بالمئه 

وشكرا على تعقيبك....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أغسطس 2006)

اخي م.عادل صلاح .

سؤالي كان هل انتبه الأساتذة المناقشون لهذه الأشارة ام لا ؟

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (22 أغسطس 2006)

الدكاتره لم ينتبهو ابدا 
لانهم لم يكونو اصلا يفهمو شيئا في جهاز الاسنان
لدرجة ان واحد من الدكاتره لم يصدق ابدا ان التوربين يدور بسرعة 450000 دوره في الدقيقه
وانتهت المناقشه ومازال غير مقتنع بقوله هذه سرعه جنونيه وعاليه جدا

ارسلت لك سابقا صورة الجهاز الى بريدك في المنتدى ولكنك لم ترد
وسارسل لك ايضا ال presentation ارجو ان تطلع عليها

شكرا..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز .

استلمت رسالتك ورديت عليها في تلك اللحظة واذا لم تستلمها ربما كان هناك خلل ما . لقد عانيت من

هذه المشكلة مرات عديدة من ضمنها لم استلم رسائل كثيرة من الملتقى ايضأ لأيام ثم اصلحت العطل .

فأنا متأسف جدأ وسوف ارسل الجواب غدأ ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## أبو العز السوري (24 أغسطس 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية ويسدد خطاك


----------



## ابو يافا (30 أغسطس 2006)

مجهود رائع وشكرا لك على المعلومات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 أغسطس 2006)

*صديق جديد*

انظم الى قافلتنا صديقنا الجديد ابو يافا :75: .

[GLINT]اهلأ وسهلأ [/GLINT]

نتمنى لك اسعد الأوقات بصحبتنا
ويسعدنا ان تكون صديقأ دائما لنا 

ننتظر منك مساهمة جديدة بعون الله:77: 

البغدادي:20:


----------



## مصعب السروي (31 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يابشمهندس 
وربنا يكرمك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز م.عادل صلاح .
تحية طيبة .

اود ان استفسر سبب اختيارك لهذا الجهاز برغم من انه جهاز من اختصاص الهندسة الميكانيكية 

حسب الأنظمة المتبعة في تكوين الجهاز . 

ولله التوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## القرشي (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الموضوع كويس 
بس مكونات الموضوع ميكانيكية تنفع الميكانكيين اكثر
هذا رايي
و الى الامام


----------



## Bioengineer (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ألاخ شكري

قام القسم في الجامعة بطرح المشروع فأعجبتني الفكرة

كذلك تشجيع بعض أطباء الاسنان للفكرة.

صحيح الجهاز ميكانيكي مئه بالمئه.

والهندسة الطبية تجمع العديد من التخصصات كما تعلم منها الاكترونيات والميكانيك والكمبيوتر

وطالما جهاز الاسنان له علاقة بالطب فهو يعتبر تابع للهندسة الطبيه.


----------



## ابويمن (23 نوفمبر 2006)

هل يوجد موقع لبيع قطع غيار لكرسي الاسنان على النت


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ ابويمن .
تحية طيبة .

ارجو ان تلجأ للبدائل .

البغدادي


----------



## ابويمن (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي البغدادي ولاكني اقصد اذ اردت ان ابيع قطع الغيار اين ممكن ان ةاجدها لستيرادها واشكر مره اخرى لاهتمامك


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل


----------



## محمد الواثق (7 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك..........


----------



## محمد الواثق (7 يونيو 2007)

ربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## ابو يافا (14 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيكو العافية


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (16 يونيو 2007)

*م.محمد الكسواني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع رائع حيث انني كنت ابحث على مصدر بخصوص الاسنان 
ولك جزيل الشكر على هذا التبسيط الذي احاط بمجمل الموضوع.


----------



## محمد العصا (16 يونيو 2007)

الاخ محمد الكسواني هل انت من فلسطين انا مهندس اجهزة طبية من بيت لحم واذا امكن التواصل معا ولك جزيل الشكر جوالي 0599592155


----------



## محمد العصا (16 يونيو 2007)

انا مهندس مهتم بمجال الاسنان واعمل في صيانة ماكنات الاسنان في منطقة الضفة الغربية ودائما بحاجة لكل معلومة في مجال الاسنان ولله الحمد عندي خبرة لا باس بها في الاسنان


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (17 يونيو 2007)

الاخ المهندس محمد العصا 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مقيم بجوار البلد الحبيبة انا مقيم في الاردن، وانه من دواعي سروري ان تواصل معا.

اخوك /م.محمد الكسواني


----------



## الباشا/م (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا ليك اخي العزيز على هذا الشرح المبسط الجميل


----------



## tigersking007 (20 يونيو 2007)

مشكور مهندس عادل بارك الله فيك ولكن ارجو منك ان تتكرم وتبين لنا بعض صور المعدات نفسها مثل handpiece وما بداخلها وكيف يتم تشغيلها وانواعها


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يونيو 2007)

الأخ ملك النمور .

اطلع على الرابط ستجد ما يلبي طموحك .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40163

تمنياتنا ان تضيف ماهو بخاطرك من مشاركة تفيدنا جميعا .:81: 

البغدادي:55:


----------



## المسلم84 (24 مارس 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير.......


----------



## أشرف كنعان الجمل (27 مارس 2008)

ومازال هذا المنتدى يقدم ما هو مفيد ورائع


سلمت يداك على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رؤى محسن (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لهذا المجهود بس الصور كلها الخاصة بموضوع الاسنان لم تضهر عندي شنو اعمل.


----------



## moude88 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

لااستطيع مشاهدة الصور ماالعمل


----------



## حسام علوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة...

تسلم هاليــد


----------



## shadyqamar (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهد العظيم


----------



## shadyqamar (4 ديسمبر 2008)

سلمت يداك على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع وممتاز أخي م/عادل صلاح تشكر عليه والله يزيدك من علمه يارب 
لكني لا أرى الصورة أو المخطط وكنت أتمنى ذلك ولك مني بالغ الشكر والتقدير


----------



## zaidyemen2001 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا لم تظهر لدي هذه الصورة اتمنى ان كان بالامكان اعده ارسالها


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## blackhorse (3 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا اخى الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## yousef-MDF (2 مارس 2009)

نقدر جهودك ومن المفيد والهام جدا معرفة مبدأ عمل كل جهاز طبي بوركت يااخي م. يوسف الخطيب


----------



## therarocky (3 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور جدا اخي م. عادل 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Eng.Ehab abo alrob (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت اخ م . عادل صلاح ان تحاول ان تساعدوني باكمال مشروعي في الدينتال وحابب اطلع على اكبر كم من المعلومات وبستنى منك الرد على ايميلي


----------



## دنيا الحب (6 مايو 2009)

مشكور جزاك الله الف خير
ياريت اذا واحد عندو فكره عن صيانة هذا الجهاز او اذا حصل عطل في البدايه الواحد من فين يبدا لأكتشاف العطل
من لديه الخبره حتى لو جزء بسيط ومسهل فلايبخل علينا بالمعلومه لكي نستفيد ويستفيد اخواني
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## farmade (26 أغسطس 2009)

موظوع رائع ومشوق نتمنالك التوفيق شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمداحمد حسين (7 نوفمبر 2009)

متشكرين بجد انا محتاج كمان تفاصيل دقيقه علي فكره way syringe معناها الثرنجه الثلاثية 
يعني ضغط هواء وضغط ماء وضغط هواء وماء


----------



## محمداحمد حسين (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الحمد لله علي وجودي معاكم ممكن نخدم بعض بجد
انا بعمل صيانة لاجهزة الاسنان في مصر بالتحديد الاسكندرية


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

مشكور شرح مبسط ووافي 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## dreamer boy (7 مايو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## علاء وديع عثمان (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخوي وربنا يزيدك علما


----------



## منال الحياة (27 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع جدا مهم.........وشكرا على هذة المعلومة الجميلة
:63::63::63::63:​


----------



## أشرف الحسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا كثير على الجهد الرائع،،،، بس سؤال إنو القبضة البطيئة مش موصولة بالماء ،،، ليش؟؟؟ مع إني بشوف القبضة الطيئة بخرج منها ماء للتبريد؟؟؟؟


----------



## زمن العامري (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 

اخي العزيز هذا الجهاز هو portable اما الجهاز الثابت فضغط الكومبريسير يكون فيه (6 -7) بار 
اما النقطه ثالثا فهي (triple syringe) ومعناها السرنج الثلاثي


----------



## زمن العامري (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 

اخي العزيز هذا الجهاز هو portable اما الجهاز الثابت فضغط الكومبريسير يكون فيه (6 -7) بار 
اما النقطه ثالثا فهي (triple syringe) ومعناها السرنج الثلاثي*​


----------



## عباس اللامي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شئ جميل ومبسط


----------



## خالد بوارشي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## حيدر الحزين (5 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم مابيك كول اقصور اخ عادل مشكور


----------



## e.berakdar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح رائع ومختصر


----------



## aborood (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع, ولكن للمعلومة هذا المخطط هو ابسط ما يكون لجهاز اسنان, والأجهزة الحديثة تختلف كليا من حيث مبدأ العمل والتعقيد, ولكن النتيجة في تشغيل القبضات واحدة , والاختلاف يكون في دقة العمل حيث ان الأجهزة الحديثة اكثر تعقيما, واكثر تنظيما , ولكن مع كثرة التعقيد يكون هناك الكثير من الاعطال, وأي استفسار للأجهزة الحديثة المعقدة أنا بالخدمة , أخصائي اجهزة طب الأسنان الايطالية,

ومرة اخرى شكرا للطرح الرائع


----------



## وليد آدم (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس عادل على الموضوع ومضمونه الماتع

تحياتي .. م/ وليد آدم (ج.م.ع - القاهرة)


----------



## mazenfxdd (20 سبتمبر 2010)

موضع اكثر من رائع


----------



## ربا فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك 
يعطيك العافية يارب


----------



## ma_zidan (10 يونيو 2011)

مشكووور والله يجزيك ألف خير


----------



## zima zima (16 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك لبذل المجهود 
ونتمنى المزيد
مشكور اخى


----------



## Madooosa (8 يناير 2013)

اريد شرح لل بنوراما السيرونا والsidexis اتمنى المساعده


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (8 يناير 2013)

يسلمو ع الموووضوع الرائع و المعلومات الاكثر من رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــة :d


----------



## hael almesbahi (9 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك اخي لكن لم اجد اي صورة في الموضوع


----------



## medoo00o (9 يناير 2013)

اشكرك لبذل المجهود


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (15 يناير 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## المصطفى مؤيد (5 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على هذا الجهد بارك الله بيك


----------



## glucose (21 مايو 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Mohammed Tec (9 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم اني جديد في الملتقى الغني 
بالعلومات لكن بخصوص كرسي الاسنان الصور اعلاه لاتظر عندي واني محتاج صور او مقطع فيديو يبين دوران الهواء والماء في جهاز كرسي الاسنان كله اذ امكن وشكرا


----------



## Mohammed Tec (9 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم اني جديد في الملتقى الغني 
بالعلومات لكن بخصوص كرسي الاسنان الصور اعلاه لاتظر عندي واني محتاج صور او مقطع فيديو يبين دوران الهواء والماء في جهاز كرسي الاسنان كله اذ امكن وشكرا​


----------

